

Why Firefox OS will fail - Drei01Matt
http://matt-reid.co.uk/blog_post.php?id=100&utm_source=social&utm_medium=hn&utm_campaign=usv-hn

======
asadotzler
Summary:

"I'm having difficulty getting my app in the Firefox Marketplace so Firefox OS
is doomed."

